# Mamod train



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I got the Mamod train for a few months now but I could not make it run. The meth burner works well, it generates quite good steam but the train just did not run even I attempted to push it for a while. I wonder gas burner would be the way to go for this train.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

The gas burner sometimes creates more problems than it solves. You say "it generates quite good steam", so it really doesn't sound like a burner issue. 
First question: Since the Meths burner is not a factory option (unless things have changed), what other options have been added? 
Many people also opgrade the relief valve to allow the boiler to work at a higher pressure.
Second question: Is any steam or condensate coming out of the chiminey, when you push it with the throttle and reverser set accordingly?


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Since this is my first time to test run a live steam train, I observed steam and hissing sound, presumably the steam generation is ok,but honestly speaking I don't know if it is sufficient for the train to start with. Unfortunately, we don't have live steam club in Nashville so I can learn the experience from others. As I saw in youtube, many other people also have issues with Mamod trains. I think Mamod is not a very robust train, particularly for beginners.


----------



## bonzo1953 (Dec 27, 2007)

The key to getting a Mamod to run well is to correct all the steam leaks. Using a flat surface such as a piece of glass, use wet/dry sand paper starting with 320 grit and work up to 600 grit to lap the cylinder port face and valve block faces. Also lap the directional valve and its block. The directional valve block to frame plates also may need lapping and is a good place for gaskets. Lap with water and use a figure eight motion. Be sure to clean well and flush away all grit left from the sand paper. 
I hope the boiler was cleaned out well before your first run. Directions for cleaning the flux left over from manufacture are included with new engines. If the flux was not cleaned out it can damage the pistons and cylinders. The cylinders can be opened and the pistons removed and lapped with fine grit sand paper for improved running. Remember to put a few drops of steam oil down the stem pickup line under the steam dome before each run. You can push the engine back and forth reversing the direction control valve to suck the oil down into the cylinders. Also compress the cylinder spring to move the cylinder off of the port face and oil that as well.
You can spend a lot of money on upgrades from Steam4me, Forest Classics and or Dream Steam. But it is possible to get a good running Mamod without the modifications. I would stick with the alcohol burner and get it running well on that before going with the gas burner. Changing the number of wicks and the height of the wicks will have a big effect on steam production. The wicks should be loosely packed, just barely tight enough so that they do not fall out of the tubes when inverted.
Good luck.
Keep 'em Steamin'
John


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Ideally there should be no hissing sound...that would be a leak. all the steam should be put to work moving the pistons and you should here chuffing. leaks can be in the reverse valve, or the cylinder faces which both can be fixed with proper lapping as John discribed. if the leaks are in the boiler or steam lines that is tougher to fix...I hope that is not the trouble! the other common issue is with the safety valve or water fill plug not sealing well...replacement gaskets may be needed.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Who say's a Mamod can't run slow?


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

The term "Mamodoligy" speaks to 40 years or so of gauge one model engineers dealing with Mamod 0-4-0 tinplate locomotives. Most of the verbiage developed during this time is devoted to getting the darn things to run well and reliably. This is not an easy task for a raw beginner. I advise you to identify what part of the world you reside in, and then ask for some hands-on help from one of the Mamod experts that lurk on this website. Hands-on help is the gold standard, but developing an e-mail/telephone mentor is a very good way to go too.
Please be advised that there were, and now are, several generations of Mamod manufacture out in the market. All my experience is with the older, poorly made, cantankerous , beasts. Your first post reminds me of these early machines. I have been led to believe that the revived English manufacturer of new Mamods has fixed all of the older manufacturing faults, and so I am curious about the provenance of your particular loco.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Try the following website. 

http://www.eagleassist.com/hglw/mamod.html

This comes from the Mamod forum in the UK. This site has lots of information about getting a Mamod & MSS locos to run. Should be able to sort it from the info here. 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

mymodeltrain said:


> I got the Mamod train for a few months now but I could not make it run. The meth burner works well, it generates quite good steam but the train just did not run even I attempted to push it for a while. I wonder gas burner would be the way to go for this train.


If it is making good steam, it doesn't need a better burner.

You do have the lever at the front of the engine set left or right, not central? (It's for forward/reverse.)

The cylinders are sprung onto the frame - there's a brass flat face with the steam ports visible on it if you pull them away from the frame. Make sure they can be pulled away, and that the whole mechanism rotates freely before you steam up.
Then, when you think you have good steam, set it in forward and (using an insulated glove) pull the cylinder away from the frame - it should hiss steam at you.

Let us know what else you find.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I gave up this Mamod train. I will sell it in Ebay soon. I bought the train with 3 cars, like new for $300.00 and will sell it $250.00 And no more live steam trains until I am convinced the train can run with not too much struggling like this Mamod model.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been enjoying watching others operate their live stream locomotives for over 30 years. In my case the operative word is WATCHING. They are fabulous little machines, from the Mamod to the Big Boy. They require an entirely different skill set and they require constant attention when running. Not at all like trains run by electrons, where you can put it on the track and watch it go from a distance.

Over the years I have thought about getting into live steam, but never did. My home layout is not suitable as it is on the ground, not elevated and I would be bending over a lot more than my back and knees would like me to do.

Chuck


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

mymodeltrain said:


> I gave up this Mamod train. I will sell it in Ebay soon. I bought the train with 3 cars, like new for $300.00 and will sell it $250.00 And no more live steam trains until I am convinced the train can run with not too much struggling like this Mamod model.


Unfortunately you picked the worst of them all. If you look at previous topics of starter engines you will get an idea of which ones to buy that work well out of the box. Steamers do require attention but do run well without frustration once you get the basics down.
I never owned a Mamod and have been temped to buy one but then thought why bother everything else I have runs better.
A new ruby is a good start, and any engine from round house runs perfectly out of the box. Be carful of used engines.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

"Unfortunately you picked the worst of them all. If you look at previous topics of starter engines you will get an idea of which ones to buy that work well out of the box. Steamers do require attention but do run well without frustration once you get the basics down.
I never owned a Mamod and have been temped to buy one but then thought why bother everything else I have runs better.
A new ruby is a good start, and any engine from round house runs perfectly out of the box. Be carful of used engines".


It is really frustrated for keep pushing the train while kneeling down in the garden for an extended period of time and the train still does not move. I agree, based on my research into steam trains after this incident, it seems Ruby or Roundhouse are good to start with. When I bought this Mamod train, I believed Mamod is a very easy to use and most economic model to start with. It proves I am wrong. At this moment, I enjoy my electric LGB trains.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your first experience with live steam. Don't give up, live steam is a lot of fun. Everyone has to star somewhere. When I first started I was also tempted to buy amamod because of the price. After reading a lot of things on the mamod I realized it was not a good choice. You should also consider Regners Easy line like the Konrad or Lumberjack.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

The Accucraft "Dora" is a great starter engine. Mine ran perfect out of the box and still continues to do so. It has a small boiler, so run time is 10-12 minutes depending on load and how hot you run the burner. I have a video of its second run here: 




Scott


----------

